

You may only use your iPhone for good, not evil - wgx
https://twitter.com/wgx/status/564106166587129857

======
Sharlin
Technically you can use your iPhone for evil if said use does not involve the
JSON parser.

~~~
wgx
I guess so, but don't you accept all the terms, regardless of your intent to
use individual bits of the software.

I was just trying to make a wider point about the blanket nature of EULAs

~~~
Sharlin
Sure. I was not being entirely serious.

